# Welcome



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

*Welcome!*

Well, since we seem to have quite a few Members with Toyotas and other light duty inported trucks, I have created this new Forum. Remember, this is for LIGHT DUTY Imports. In you want to discuss HD imported trucks, like Mercedes, Mistu Fuso, Isuzu cab-overs, then go to the Heavy Equipment Forum.

Thanks, and enjoy the new Forum!

:waving:

~Chuck


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I want to thank Chuck and the other members who requested this forum. 

Let's hear from those who can still get big jobs done with small equipment.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

You the man Chuck! I have no use for it personally, but you still the man!!   Mike


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

While I might not have much use for it personally, I feel it will benefit PlowSite Members overall, and that is what is important. 

~Chuck


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Like I said Chuck, YOU THE MAN! :salute: Mike


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Mike, a little too much Irish beer today huh?


----------

